# Ziwipeak for people in uk



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

So originally I was buying ninjas food from the web and getting it shipped over from America. It was costing me a fortune. Then I found this website. They are really good from uk and gets sent out quick I can recommend them. Just thought I would share it. For you who don't know what ziwipeak is its a raw diet that is extremely good for our pups and ninja loves it !! ZiwiPeak | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We have that in Norway too..only tried the lamb treats from them, but Baby didn't like them... I feed him RC chi and a little bit of Orijen


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for that,i'll have a look.I was getting mine from petplanet so i'll compare prices and postage,i usually order over £39 then postage is free


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This website for 4 would cost £79.97
Petplanet for 4 would cost £71.96 so much cheaper also they're great no problems with them at all


----------

